# Thread for Jeans



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I've made several pairs of jeans in the past, but just used my regular thread. I have some nice stretch denim for two pairs of jeans and I would like them to look as much as possible like RTW. I'd like suggestions where to purchase thread for jeans. I tried the Gutermann Thread site and it's not available. Does anyone have another suggestion? Can this thread be bought in Hancock Fabric's store, and is it called jeans thread?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you are looking for the golden top stitch thread, I have seen it specified for that use on a thread spool, Walmart or Hancock's, but it's been awhile

Check out
http://www.ctsusa.com/_e/gdept/01/Threads.htm
cause you can get different weights of thread and needles, etc for a really good price. 

Check their color chart for the threads you are interested in using.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

My daughter uses the Gutermann's and swears by it.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

what you are looking for is Jean's Stitch.

If you have a wal-mart that still sells fabric cut by the yard then the top shelf of the thread section (under the serger thread) is the Orange and Blue Jeans Stitch. Made by Coats and Clark.

Jean's Stitch also is manufactured in Japan for YLI and comes in many colors.
I use it when doing machine Sashiko.
http://www.ylicorp.com/Jeanstitch.html

close up photo http://www.lydenent.com/whsejeaninfo-x.htm

shop around for pricing. Wal-Mart is cheapest.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

westbrook said:


> what you are looking for is Jean's Stitch.
> 
> If you have a wal-mart that still sells fabric cut by the yard then the top shelf of the thread section (under the serger thread) is the Orange and Blue Jeans Stitch. Made by Coats and Clark.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I didn't really know what I was looking for. Yes, our local WalMart still sells fabric. I'll look there.


----------

